# سلسلة كيف أتوب -3- دعوة التوبة، لمن تكون الدعوة



## aymonded (27 مايو 2013)

*تابــــــع سلسلة كيف أتـــــوب - الجزء الثالث
*​ *التوبة ربيع الإنسان وتجديده المستمر*
*أولاً**[FONT=&quot]: دعـــــــــوة التوبـــــــــة[/FONT]*​ 
للرجوع للجزء الأول أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء الثاني أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ 


*[1] لمن تكون الدعوة*
أي دعوة تكون عادةً مقدمة على أساس مناسبة خاصة، وتُقدم من شخص لشخص آخر عزيز في عينيه، فالدعوة لها طرفين، الطرف الأول هو صاحب الدعوة والآخر هو المدعو، والداعي هنا أي صاحب الدعوة هو الله القدوس الحي، والمناسبة هي الجلوس على المائدة الملوكية للتمتع بالشركة مع الملك السماوي، والمدعو الذي قُدمت إليه الدعوة هو الإنسان، ولكن الإنسان المقدمة له الدعوة ليس أي شخصن بل هو [الإنسان الخاطي] وموصفاته حسب المفهوم الإنجيلي: هو المُعاق والمشوه والمضروب في جسده وكيانه كله، ولكي نتعرف على الدعوة ومتطلباتها لنفهمها جيداً لنصغي لما قاله الرب بفمه الطاهر:
[ فلما سمع ذلك واحد من المتكئين قال له طوبى لمن يأكل خبزاً في ملكوت الله. فقال له (مثل): إنسان صنع عشاء عظيماً ودعا كثيرين. وأرسل عبده في ساعة العشاء ليقول للمدعوين تعالوا لأن كل شيء قد أُعد. *فابتدأ الجميع برأي واحد يستعفون*
قال له الأول إني اشتريت حقلاً وأنا مضطر أن أخرج وأنظره أسألك أن تعفيني. 
وقال آخر إني اشتريت خمسة أزواج بقر وأنا ماضٍ لامتحنها أسألك أن تعفيني.
وقال آخر إني تزوجت بامرأة فلذلك لا أقدر أن أجئ.
فأتى ذلك العبد وأخبر سيده بذلك، حينئذ غضب رب البيت وقال لعبده أخرج عاجلاً إلى شوارع المدينة وأزقتها وادخل إلى هُنا *المساكين والجدع والعرج والعمي*. فقال العبد يا سيد قد صار كما أمرت ويوجد أيضاً مكان. فقال السيد للعبد أخرج إلى الطرق والسياجات *والزمهم* *بالدخول* حتى يمتلئ بيتي. لأني أقول لكم أنه ليس واحد من أولئك الرجال المدعوين يذوق عشائي ] (لوقا 14: 15 – 24)​ولندقق جداً في هذا المثل العظيم لكي نستطيع أن نفهم سرّ الدعوة الإلهية الفائقة التي لا يستحقها أحد، كيف استعفى منها أهل الدعوة الحقيقية، وبرأي واحد توسلوا أن يُعفوا من الدعوة، وكيف وجه صاحب العشاء دعوته لمن هو غير جدير بها على وجه الإطلاق، وألزمهم بالدخول...
ولو فحصنا المدعوين الجُدد الذي اختارهم السيد العظيم على مستوى الواقع العملي المُعاش، فسنجدهم يعبروا عن الخطاة المدعوين من الله للجلوس معه على مائدته للشركة في طعامه، ومن هم الخطاة المدعوين !!! 


فالمدعوين لا يستحقون ولم يكونوا أصحاب الدعوة لأنهم ليسوا من شرفاء القوم، بل هم عبارة عن خُطاة، ومن هم هؤلاء الخطاة سوى: [ كمية من نجاسة معجونة برغبات شهوة قلب مُظلم تمرغ في خبرات مؤلمة في الفجور، وتخرج منه شروراً قبيحة حتى صار بالتمام رذالة عند نفسه وعند الناس، يرى – واقعياً – أنه مرفوضاً من الله، لذلك دائماً ما يهرب من ملاقاته كما فعل آدم حينما اختبئ هو وامرأته من وجه الله لأنه شعر بُعرييه المخزي، فأصبح لقاء الله عنده ثقيلاً ولا يقدر ان يحتمل وصاياه أو يسمع منه، لأن آذانه قد ثقلت وسُدت عن سماع صوت الحياة حتى أنه يأس بالتمام من نفسه ]
فهذا هو الخاطي الذي يرى نفسه يتخبط في الظلام الدامس تحت سلطان الخطية التي أعمت عينيه عن نور الله الحي، منفصلاً عن رجاء الخلاص وشمس البرّ وشركة القديسين في النور، وهو في الواقع شديد الحاجة لمن ينتشله من ظلام المستنقع الذي يعيش فيه، متذوقاً كل مرارة ويكتنفه الحزن والكآبة الشديدة...
وعموماً حسب إعلان الإنجيل نستطيع أن نتعرف على المدعوين المختارين من الله حسب نطق الروح على فم الرسول: [ فانظروا دعوتكم أيها الإخوة أن ليس كثيرون حكماء حسب الجسد، ليس كثيرون أقوياء ليس كثيرون شرفاء. بل اختار الله جُهال العالم ليخزي الحكماء واختار الله ضعفاء العالم ليخزي الأقوياء. واختار الله أدنياء العالم والمُزدرى وغير الموجود ليبطل الموجود ] (1 كورنثوس 26 – 28)

ولو تعمقنا قليلاً في الكتاب المقدس نجده يُخبرنا بإعلان إلهي فائق عن موقف الرب تجاه سؤال يخرج بمرارة من تلك النفس الواقعة تحت ضعف مرضها الداخلي المرير، فالسؤال المطروح هو: هل نسى شعبه العديم القدرة وليس له قوة، وهذا هو عينه سؤال كل خاطي يشعر أنه منبوذ ومرفوض من الله وليس له اي شركة مع الشرفاء الأطهار، مُتسلط عليه بالخطية عدو النفس الشيطان، فيقول بحزن هل نساني الله وطرحني عنه، ولسان حاله لسان المزمور: [ إلى متى يا رب تنساني كل النسيان إلى متى تحجب وجهك عني، إلى متى أجعل هموماً في نفسي وحزناً في قلبي كل يوم، إلى متى يرتفع عدوي عليَّ، أنظر واستجب لي يا رب إلهي، أنر عيني لئلا أنام نوم الموت. لئلا يقول عدوي قد قويت عليه، لئلا يهتف مضايقي بأني تزعزعت ] (مزمور 13: 1 – 4)
ونجد رد الرب واضح: [ لماذا تقول يا يعقوب وتتكلم يا إسرائيل (قائلاً): قد اختفت طريقي عن الرب وفات حقي الهي. أما عرفت أم لم تسمع: إله الدهر، الرب خالق أطراف الأرض، لا يكل ولا يعيا، ليس عن فهمه فحص. يُعطي المُعيي قُدرة ولعديم القوة يُكثر شدة ] (أشعياء 40: 27 – 29)
ولكن يظل لسان حال الخاطي في داخل نفسه [ أما أنا فدودة لا إنسان عار عند البشر ومُحتقر الشعب ] (مزمور 22: 6)
أما قول الرب يصير له على نحوٍ خاص قائلاً: [ أَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلَهُكَ الْمُمْسِكُ بِيَمِينِكَ الْقَائِلُ لَكَ: لاَ تَخَفْ. أَنَا أُعِينُكَ،لاَ تَخَفْ يَا دُودَةَ يَعْقُوبَ يَا شِرْذِمَةَ إِسْرَائِيلَ. أَنَا أُعِينُكَ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ وَفَادِيكَ قُدُّوسُ إِسْرَائِيلَ ] (إشعياء 41: 13و 14)


[ رُوح السَّيد الرَّبِّ عَلَيَّ لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ مَسَحَنِي لأُبَشِّرَ الْمَسَاكِينَ أَرْسَلَنِي لأَعْصِبَ مُنْكَسِرِي الْقَلْبِ، لأُنَادِيَ لِلْمَسْبِيِّينَ بِالْعِتْقِ وَلِلْمَأْسُورِينَ بِالإِطْلاَقِ.لأُنَادِيَ بِسَنَةٍ مَقْبُولَةٍ لِلرَّبِّ وَبِيَوْمِ انْتِقَامٍ لإِلَهِنَا (يوم القضاء العظيم على الصليب لدحر الشرّ وتفريغ عدو الإنسان من قوته ورفع سلطان الخطية بالموت). لأُعَزِّيَ كُلَّ النَّائِحِينَ.لأَجْعَلَ لِنَائِحِي صِهْيَوْنَ لأُعْطِيَهُمْ جَمَالاً عِوَضاً عَنِ الرَّمَادِ وَدُهْنَ فَرَحٍ عِوَضاً عَنِ النَّوْحِ وَرِدَاءَ تَسْبِيحٍ عِوَضاً عَنِ الرُّوحِ الْيَائِسَةِ فَيُدْعَوْنَ أَشْجَارَ الْبِرِّ غَرْسَ الرَّبِّ لِلتَّمْجِيدِ ] (إشعياء 61: 1 – 3)، [ فابتدأ يقول لهم (يسوع) أنه اليوم قد تم هذا المكتوب في مسامعكم ] (لوقا 4: 21)
عموماً دعوة الله قائمة على التوبة [ توبوا لأنه قد اقترب ملكوت السماوات ] (متى 3: 2)، وهي مُقدمة للشخص الذي يعرف نفسه معرفة حقيقية، وهو الإنسان الذي غاص في داخل أعماق قلبه ووجده مملوء من كل إثم وتأكد أن الخطية مرض خبيث يعمل في داخله للموت، إذ أن الخطية خدعته ولوثت ضميره، ومنبعها إرادته المخدوعة بالشهوة الذي يُريد أن يُتممها دائماً، إذ قد تسلطت عليه، حتى أنها ظهر تفاقمها أمام وصية الله، لأنه حينما تقول الوصية لا تشتهي، يجد أن الشهوة سيطرت بالتمام على كل ملكات نفسه حتى أنه لا يقدر على مقاومتها فينجرف معها مثل العاصفة التي تجتاح القُرى والنجوع فتطيح بكل ما فيها ولا تتركها سوى حِطاماً، هكذا نفس كل واحد يشعر أن الخطية اجتاحت نفسه بالشهوة وتركته حِطاماً حتى أنه فقد الأمل في كل شيء وكَفَرَ حتى بذاته وبإرادته، ولا يثق في شيء ولا حتى كلام الناس وعلى الأخص من يعظه أو يقدم له أي حل يصنعه لكي تُحل مشكلة نفسه ويتخلص من شهوة قلبه...


لذلك علينا أن لا نتعجب من أن الخاطي الذي نراه يائساً من ذاته لا يسمع لأحد، ولا حتى لكلمة الله الذي قتلناها على شفاهنا لأنها لم يكن لها موضع فينا، لأننا لا نرى حال الخاطي في حالنا إذ لا فرق بيننا وبينه، فأصبحنا نُقدم له حلولاً بشرية تزيده بُعداً عن الله وتورطه في ضيق أعظم، لأن حلولنا تُقدم على أساس عمل بشري ميت لا يقوى على أن يرفعنا نحن فكم يكون أخونا الخاطي الذي لا نرى – للأسف – أننا أخطى منه، فنغوص في داخل المشكلة عينها لنرتفع معه إلى الله الحي وهناك نجد الحل القاطع إذ ننال نعمة وعوناً في حينه، لذلك يقول المزمور: [ أما أنا فعلى رحمتك توكلت يبتهج قلبي بخلاصك. أُغني للرب لأنه أحسن إليَّ ] (مزمور 13: 5 – 6)
عموماً الدعوة (توبوا) مقدمة من الله الحي مخلص النفس لمن يشعر واقعياً أن:


·       الخطية مرض خبيث أحتاج شفاء منها لئلا أموت أبدياً
·       الخطية خدَّاعة، خدعت قلبي الميال للشهوة
·       أنا المسئول عن خطيئتي، وهي تنبع من الإرادة، فأنا الذي أسقط لأني أسعى لأُتمم شهوتي
·       احتاج أن أصير آخر جديد لأني يائس من كل حل ولا أقدر أن أُشفي من أحد 
وسوف نتكلم عن هذه النقاط باستفاضة في الأجزاء الأخرى... 
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 مايو 2013)

موضوع غاية فى الروعة والجمال
دراسة تهم الجميع اتمنى لك من الرب كل الخير
والسعادة
الرب يباركك


----------



## aymonded (27 مايو 2013)

ويبارك حياتك أخي العزيز والمحبوب في شخص ربنا يسوع
ولتكن على الدوام في تمام العافية والصحة الروحية والجسدية 
في ملء نعمة الله وقوة قيامة يسوع آمين
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 مايو 2013)

فالمدعوين لا يستحقون ولم يكونوا أصحاب الدعوة لأنهم ليسوا من شرفاء القوم، بل هم عبارة عن خُطاة، ومن هم هؤلاء الخطاة سوى: [ كمية  من نجاسة معجونة برغبات شهوة قلب مُظلم تمرغ في خبرات مؤلمة في الفجور،  وتخرج منه شروراً قبيحة حتى صار بالتمام رذالة عند نفسه وعند الناس، يرى –  واقعياً – أنه مرفوضاً من الله، لذلك دائماً ما يهرب من ملاقاته كما فعل  آدم حينما اختبئ هو وامرأته من وجه الله لأنه شعر بُعرييه المخزي، فأصبح  لقاء الله عنده ثقيلاً ولا يقدر ان يحتمل وصاياه أو يسمع منه، لأن آذانه قد  ثقلت وسُدت عن سماع صوت الحياة حتى أنه يأس بالتمام من نفسه ]
فهذا هو الخاطي  الذي يرى نفسه يتخبط في الظلام الدامس تحت سلطان الخطية التي أعمت عينيه  عن نور الله الحي، منفصلاً عن رجاء الخلاص وشمس البرّ وشركة القديسين في  النور، وهو في الواقع شديد الحاجة لمن ينتشله من ظلام المستنقع الذي يعيش  فيه، متذوقاً كل مرارة ويكتنفه الحزن والكآبة الشديدة...
وعموماً حسب إعلان الإنجيل نستطيع أن نتعرف على المدعوين المختارين من الله  حسب نطق الروح على فم الرسول: [ فانظروا دعوتكم أيها الإخوة أن ليس كثيرون  حكماء حسب الجسد، ليس كثيرون أقوياء ليس كثيرون شرفاء. بل اختار الله  جُهال العالم ليخزي الحكماء واختار الله ضعفاء العالم ليخزي الأقوياء.  واختار الله أدنياء العالم والمُزدرى وغير الموجود ليبطل الموجود ] (1  كورنثوس 26 – 28)

....................................................

عموماً الدعوة (توبوا) مقدمة من الله الحي مخلص النفس لمن يشعر واقعياً أن:


·       الخطية مرض خبيث أحتاج شفاء منها لئلا أموت أبدياً
·       الخطية خدَّاعة، خدعت قلبي الميال للشهوة
·       أنا المسئول عن خطيئتي، وهي تنبع من الإرادة، فأنا الذي أسقط لأني أسعى لأُتمم شهوتي
·       احتاج أن أصير آخر جديد لأني يائس من كل حل ولا أقدر أن أُشفي من أحد 
....................................................
ميرسي كتيييييييييير استاذي الغالي
ربنا يبارك خدمه حضرتك الجميييييله جداااا


​


----------



## aymonded (27 مايو 2013)

وهبنا الله قوة حياة التوبة في سرّ التقوى ومحبة الله 
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض، النعمة تكون معك كل حين آمين
​


----------



## AdmanTios (28 مايو 2013)

*موضوع رائع كالعادة أستاذي الحبيب*
*سلمت يمينك و دام صليب خدمتك القوية*

*تفهمت باليقين أن رب المجد يفرح بكلّ تائب يعود،*
*و هو المُبادر إلى البحث عن الخاطئ، ففي مَثَل الخروف الضال*
*مثلاً نجده يسعى كراعي إلى الضال حتّى يجده كما (لوقا 15: 4)،*
*وعندما يجده يفرح، ويضيف ربّ المجد يسوع قائلاً : هكذا يكون الفرح*
*في السماء بخاطئ واحد يتوب" ( الآية  7). إذ لا يشاء أن يهلك أحد*
*بخطيئته بل أن يبلغ الجميع إلى التوبة فالخلاص.*

*و يؤكد القديس بطرس الرسول في رسالته الثانيةأيضاً : *
*و لكنّ الربّ يصبر عليكم لأنّه لا يشاء أن يهلك أحد،*
*بل أن يبلغ جميع الناس إلى التوبة .*

*إذاً شخص رب المجد هو المبادر دوماً ليتوب علينا ينتظر جوابنا،*
*فعسى ألاّ نكابر، بل نتوب إليه فنحيا حياة أبدية به هو وحده .*
*حياة توبة صادقة مشمولة بالسلام الداخلي الذي يُعزي النفس بالرجاء .*

*رب المجد يُعطينا و يهبنا أن نعيش و نحيا هذه الحياة*
*و لإلهُنا كل مجد و كرامة ............. سلمت يمينك*
*أستاذي درس رائع و سلس و مُمتع .... ننتظر جديدك دوماً*​


----------



## aymonded (28 مايو 2013)

آمين أخي الحبيب ليهبنا الله القدوس الحي
قوة حياة التوبة المقدسة المفرحة للقلب جداً؛ كن معافي
​


----------



## النهيسى (28 مايو 2013)

*كالعاده موضوع رائع جدا الرب يبارككم*​


----------



## aymonded (28 مايو 2013)

ويبارك حياتك ويفيض في قلبك نعمة وسلام دائم آمين
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (28 مايو 2013)

موضوع غايه فى الروعه استاذى 
ربنا يعطينا ان نعيش حياة التوبه المتجدده


----------



## aymonded (28 مايو 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> موضوع غايه فى الروعه استاذى
> ربنا يعطينا ان نعيش حياة التوبه المتجدده



آمين فآمين​


----------



## soul & life (29 مايو 2013)

موضوع فى غاية الاهمية لنا جميعا  جميعنا فى اشد الحاجة الى  التوبة المتجددة 
كثيرة هى ذنوبى يارب ..  اشكرك استاذ ايمن الرب يبارك حياتك ويعطيك الصحة والعافية


----------



## aymonded (29 مايو 2013)

وهبنا الله قوة حياة الغفران والمصالحة معه على مستوى الحياة الداخلية 
في أمانة التجديد المستمر
​


----------

